# Can anyone recommend a adjustable depth Miter saw?



## Grizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm in the market for a miter saw, and I would REALLY like it to have a adjustable depth setting. I've seen a few models around, but I would like your opinions before I spend $500

Thanks!

-Josh


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is a sliding, compound miter saw you want? Or just a plain miter saw. With that $500 figure you posted it seems you want more than just a plain miter saw.

George


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Radial Arm Saw. :smile:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I vote for radial arm saw also


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

My DeWalt 708 has a depth stop. I think that most SCMS have a depth stop. There is a lever on the right side that acts as an adjustable depth stop.

Warning!

The depth stops are not that precise due to the over all flex or the SCMS arm.

If you are thinking of using the SCMS to make dados, you won't be happy with the results. The problem is that you need a blade with raker teeth. Very few SCMS blades are available with raker teeth.

Stronger Warning!!!
Do not attempt to use a table saw blade in a SCMS. The blade teeth are at the wrong hook angle for SCMS use.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm in the market for a miter saw, and I would REALLY like it to have a adjustable depth setting. I've seen a few models around, but I would like your opinions before I spend $500
> 
> ...


Hi Josh, I've only seen depth adjustments on the sliding miter saws. My 10" Triton has it but I don't think that model is available anymore. Not sure if any other 10" saws offer it as I wasn't able to find any on a quick google. Here's a 12" that does.
http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_C12LS..._and_Laser_Marker_(Reconditioned)___i191.aspx

Of course a radial arm saw will also do what you are asking. I just find them pretty much of a space hog and not very practical for mobile mounting. :smile:


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

12" Ridgid has the stops. Ive never used it as all my cuts with the saw are through cuts


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

rrich said:


> Stronger Warning!!!
> Do not attempt to use a table saw blade in a SCMS. The blade teeth are at the wrong hook angle for SCMS use.


Perhaps in a sliding compound - but I have a 12" 100 tooth carbide planer blade in my Hitachi, and it's the cat's meow for precise and smooth cuts.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

Perhaps I should have asked another question. What would I get more use out of? A Table saw or a Miter Saw? I'm new to working with wood and I'm currently building a small bench. 
I really enjoy planning out cuts, but my circular saw skills aren't there when it comes to precise cuts.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies.
> 
> Perhaps I should have asked another question. What would I get more use out of? A Table saw or a Miter Saw? I'm new to working with wood and I'm currently building a small bench.
> I really enjoy planning out cuts, but my circular saw skills aren't there when it comes to precise cuts.


Hi Grizzle - I think the consensus is that the table saw is the hub of the shop. A lot depends on what you are building though. If I were just building benches and picnic tables, a miter saw would probably be the choice. Reason: For benches and table tops, you will generally be purchasing materials in, or close to, the required width. Cutting to length is where the miter saw excells. That said, there is no safe way, to my knowledge anyway, to rip on a miter saw. A table saw will do an admirable job of crosscutting though as long as the length is manageable. Radial arm saw will do both but are genuine space hogs and there are some issues with using them for rip cuts. As far as my personal usage, the table saw is the most used stationary tool and the router table is a very close second. Almost everything that passes over the table saw eventually sees the router table.:smile:
I have got a 10" sliding miter saw. The primary reason was, because of space constraints I use a contractor saw. A contractor saw has a limited amount of space from the front of the table to the blade so crosscutting anything over about 6 or 7" wide was problematic. Also, because of the shop size, crosscutting anything over about 3' was also an issue finding stock movement space. Hence, a 10" slider.
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> Perhaps I should have asked another question. What would I get more use out of? A Table saw or a Miter Saw? I'm new to working with wood and I'm currently building a small bench.
> I really enjoy planning out cuts, but my circular saw skills aren't there when it comes to precise cuts.


This is a recurring question. A recent thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/chop-saw-vs-table-saw-newbie-41006/

I am with JSchaben, a table saw is much more useful.

I have a Sliding Compound Mitre Saw and a table saw. If I had to choose between these, I would chose the table saw.

I only use the SCMS for cross cuts of boards which are too long for the table saw. I could do this with my circular saw and a straight edge, but easier with the SCMS.


----------

